# play linux games in windwos



## expertno.1 (Jun 19, 2005)

i ahev a file named linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh

this is actually a linux game i.e quake 3 arena but i waant to play it on win dows

BTW i dont want to install and virtual machines...i dont want to install Linux


without these can anyone help me out to paly this game on windows

is there any linux game emulator


Thanx in advance


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 19, 2005)

it's possible for sure. there was an emulator mentioned in an older chip or digit. go through your archives


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 19, 2005)

hey hey u can tell me in which month it was or the site link


----------



## mukul (Jun 19, 2005)

i too m is interestred


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 19, 2005)

Well i have a DVD completely filled with linux games.
What is to be done????


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 19, 2005)

Have a look at cygwin at *www.cygwin.com



> # Cygwin is a Linux-like environment for Windows. It consists of two parts: A DLL (cygwin1.dll) which acts as a Linux API emulation layer providing substantial Linux API functionality.
> # A collection of tools, which provide Linux look and feel.
> 
> The Cygwin DLL works with all non-beta, non "release candidate", ix86 32 bit versions of Windows since Windows 95, with the exception of Windows CE.
> ...


----------



## ujjwal (Jun 19, 2005)

> # Cygwin is not a way to run native linux apps on Windows. You have to rebuild your application from source if you want to get it running on Windows.



I think Cygwin is a unix environment for windows, but not a linux emulator. But it still is great to feel the power of unix if windows is the only option! 

I don't know any linux binary emulators for windows, but still google is your friend - *www.google.com/search?q=Linux+emulator


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hmmmmm....but what should i do with the file !!!!!!!!

please tell me the step by step process .........i have never used linux before ....newbie to it


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 21, 2005)

and any other software other than cygwin coz its setup wants to connect to interent and then it doesn't continues even if i leave it for 1 hr

i want that emulator which is available for direct downlaod and not to dwonlaod setup.exe and then downlaood th files again in the wizard

ANY OTHER ??????????


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 21, 2005)

Check this link
www.labf.com/hk_linux_emulator.html


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 21, 2005)

the link u have mentioned seems to be a virtual system software or something else which i donno

plese explain it clealry


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 22, 2005)

hey hey i want more softwares..other than cygwin
\anyone???????????//\

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
any other software ????...but not VM////////////////
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------

